# what happens now



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

after all the blood tests, scans, sperm analysis and laparoscopy, j was born in 2006 on our 4th attempt at IUI.

i've been to the docs and we're now waiting on our referal to come throught for the hosp, im just wondering if we'll have to go through all the same tests again. does anyone know roughly the procedure??


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Sandi24  

looking on your script im sure i can remember you ?? I also had IUI in 2006, found out 16th feb .. - and my little boy was born October 24th 2006 ..  

so we were very close in dates..... So your getting broody too right ?? Me too    

well we have deicded to try for 12 months naturally, however it would be interesting to know what happens to you and id be greatful if you'd let me know  

have you been to doctors and they have referrefed you?

Im guessing with me they would prob give me clomid and hope that dh's sperm duz the trick 

Luv Sweetcheeks x


----------

